# Bmw Paint



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I’m going to give my BMW it’s first polish / correction. The finish at present only has very light swirling in places and holograms. So it doesn’t need much.
I’m using a Das 6, please can I have suggestions on pads / compounds and settings to run Das 6 at.
It’s bmw sparkling Graphite colour.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Scholl Concepts S20 Black, with their spider pads. Should give cracking results. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Sonax perfect finish on a yellow rupes. That's why you do your test spot to see what works.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

So what's new BMW paint regarded as Hard / Soft / Medium ?

Rob


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Megs 205 works well and is easy to use. Run the DA around speed 4, polishing pad works nicely, but a finishing pad may be sufficient so start with that first.
Don't get wrapped up on whether paint is hard or soft because your car may be an exception to the "rule", treat it as you find it and work from there. In other words go carefully, you don't go in heavy just because "x" paint is considered to be hard

A paint gauge is handy but not essential, you can see what you have removed.

This is after 205 and coincidentally, with a DAS 6 & Megs pad on a BMW yesterday.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

^ Thanks :thumb:, great too, as I have a Das and megs 205


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Megs 205 works well and is easy to use. Run the DA around speed 4, polishing pad works nicely, but a finishing pad may be sufficient so start with that first.
> Don't get wrapped up on whether paint is hard or soft because your car may be an exception to the "rule", treat it as you find it and work from there. In other words go carefully, you don't go in heavy just because "x" paint is considered to be hard
> 
> A paint gauge is handy but not essential, you can see what you have removed.
> ...


That looks awesome, did you finish it with anything after the 205? I had my first try at DA polishing this year on my z4 which is sapphire black, I used Scholl s20. The results were really good but I felt it left a slight milky haze almost, probably me doing something wrong!










Going to give it another bash next year, may go down the 205 route, I have scholl spider pads so probably will stick with them.

I also have some Detailing Kingdom samples that Imran from in2detailing had on offer. Too many choices!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> That looks awesome, did you finish it with anything after the 205? I had my first try at DA polishing this year on my z4 which is sapphire black, I used Scholl s20. The results were really good but I felt it left a slight milky haze almost, probably me doing something wrong!
> 
> Going to give it another bash next year, may go down the 205 route, I have scholl spider pads so probably will stick with them.
> 
> I also have some Detailing Kingdom samples that Imran from in2detailing had on offer. Too many choices!


Thank you and no, it was just the 205, I had something else in the wings but it was simply not needed.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

That’s sound advice. Used the exact same pad/polish combo on a black M3 last week with the Rupes and it levelled the paint out great. 205 and a polish/finishing pad is usually my starting point on German paint.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

*BMW paint*

I have a 15 reg 335 msport xdrive touring in metallic black. Bought it at a year old and couldn't wait to get it machine polished. Pity the paint is like orange peel. Have machine polished it with the rupes and every combination of pad and compound and the orange peel remains.
I reckon the whole car needs wet sanding which is a big job and I can't be bothered.😡😡


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> I have a 15 reg 335 msport xdrive touring in metallic black. Bought it at a year old and couldn't wait to get it machine polished. Pity the paint is like orange peel. Have machine polished it with the rupes and every combination of pad and compound and the orange peel remains.
> I reckon the whole car needs wet sanding which is a big job and I can't be bothered.😡😡


Yup... wet sanding is the only way to remove peel. I wouldn't worry to much, just about every factory spray job has some degree of orange peel on it. Just do a panel at a time when you can be bothered lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone who is considering removing orange peel from a factory finish paint will have to be reminded, that once you do it and do it properly you will find it a lot harder to maintain.
It's worth noting to that it will show up defects a lot easier once the paint is flattened, and if it's a daily car then your wasting your money and time.

BMW and Mercedes paints are renowned for bad orange peel, but you can remove the tips of orange peel by using Demin pads and a compound. This won't fully remove the peel but it will reduce it a lot better .


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

chongo said:


> BMW and Mercedes paints are renowned for bad orange peel, but you can remove the tips of orange peel by using Demin pads and a compound. This won't fully remove the peel but it will reduce it a lot better .


Eg http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265743 - interesting detail with some denim pad orange peel removal and Glare paint correction


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The CarPro denim and velvet pads are very good at making a significant improvement with orange peel. For optimal results use them on a rotary. Care is required as these pads generate some serious heat.


----------

